# Christmas Angel Baby Dress with Wings and Booties Knitting Pattern



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi
Just wanted to let you know I've just listed my latest design knitting pattern Christmas Angel
This includes instructions to knit the dress with wings and matching booties in 3 sizes covering 0-1 year.

Its available at a Special Offer Price of £2.49 on Ebay (Uk only) and Etsy(worldwide for Instant Download) (will normally be £3.25) for a limited period, so grab your copy now.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/168217374/knitting-pattern-dk-baby-reborn?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KNITTING-PATTERN-DK-Baby-Reborn-Dress-Booties-Christmas-Angel-with-Wings-C009-/141108910359?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item20dabf1917

Kindest Regards as Always
Naomi xx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Aww, that is so sweet, I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is the sweetest little pattern. You know it put me in the mind of a picture my nephews wife had made of their son when he was about 8 months old, and he was dressed like an angel for the Christmas picture that year. He was sitting on a cloud and he was just the cutest little guy.

This outfit is perfect for Christmas. I have several of your patterns and when I get this preemie knitting all done, I am going to try to make them for the abuse shelter so they will have something pretty to meet their foster parents in. Your patterns are so sweet and I can't wait to get into them.
You are so very creative with children's clothing. And, quick designer too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet, love it :thumbup: now I just need a little angel to knit this for


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design Naomi ~ that is adorable :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Awww, how sweet is this!

I corrected your Etsy link - the links need to lead directly to the pattern, not your shop. Thanks!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

How cute!! love the gold and the wings!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So cute for a baby!!! ;0)


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!! This is a beautiful design. I love it but don't have a little girl small enough to wear it. GREAT job!! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How sweet this is! An angel outfit for an angel!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Aww - so sweet


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet


----------

